# /var filesystem is full



## nuohai (Nov 23, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1661

I have read this post. and tried restart pflog and apache22. But var is still full. 

[cmd=]du sk *| sort -n[/cmd]
shows that /var/log folder has size 3.7GB. I use FreeBSD system as my email server. Now I can't send or read any email, even I had deleted about 2GB emails.

Can you help me fix this problem? Thank you so much.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 23, 2012)

The post says that you have to restart *all* your services. So you need to restart syslog, pf, *and* your mail server as well, followed by any other service you may be running (look into your /etc/rc.conf to see which are enabled).

Moreover, you don't mention what the size of your /var or /var/log filesystem is, you're just mentioning the space consumed. Your post might be totally unrelated to the other post you're mentioning. Run:

`# df -h`

to see its size.


----------

